# Indradrive Führungskommunikation Profibus



## ABplanCSE (27 März 2008)

Habe folgendes Problem.

Möchte einen Indradrive HCS02 mittels S7 über Profibus ansteuern und für die Führungskommunikation den frei konfigurierbaren Modus verwenden.

Das Signal-Statuswort empfange ich auch schon richtig in der SPS, kann jedoch das Signal-Steuerwort im Indraworks nicht so einstellen wie ich es brauche.
Nach dem ich das Signal-Steuerwort projektiere und vom Parametriermodus und in den Operatingmode gehe, lässt er dies nicht zu mit der Begründung "Mehrfach-Konfiguration eines Parameters".

Hab die Hilfe schon durchforstet und leider nichts gefunden und wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar


----------



## IBN-Service (5 April 2008)

ABplanCSE schrieb:


> Habe folgendes Problem.
> 
> Möchte einen Indradrive HCS02 mittels S7 über Profibus ansteuern und für die Führungskommunikation den frei konfigurierbaren Modus verwenden.
> 
> ...




Hallo AB,

hast du die Bit-Nummern im Signal - Steuerwort auch richtig definiert?
Dazu gibt es nochmal einen eigenen Parameter, den S-0-0329.

P.S.
Je nach Anwendung benötigts du das Signal - Steuerwort auch nicht, 
vieles lässt sich mit dem  Feldbus - Steuerwort (P-0-4077) erledigen.


CU
Jürgen
IBN-Service

.


----------



## ABplanCSE (7 April 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort,

es hat sich aber mittlerweile erledigt, da ich eine falsche Information erhalten habe (ich sollte das Signalsteuerwort im Indraworks so parametrieren wie es im DB aufgebaut ist).

Hab einfach gar kein bit parametriert im Indraworks und dann hat es auch schon funktioniert. 

Aber trotzdem vielen dank.


----------

